Ask HN: What are the best tech sites that pay guest bloggers? - saikatsg
======
ezekg
I've written for Sitepoint [0] in the past. They previously paid $100–200 for
an article, and $300 for tutorials, IIRC.

[0]: [https://www.sitepoint.com/write-for-
us/](https://www.sitepoint.com/write-for-us/)

------
justaguyhere
Probably not the strict definition of tech blog, but check out priceonomics.
Last I checked they were paying $1000 (!) for an article - at that rate, I
assume it is probably not easy getting published there, but worth a try.

------
saikatsg
bump

~~~
cimmanom
HN doesn't work like that.

~~~
saikatsg
Noted

